# GIGABYTE GA-EP45T-UD3LR P45 LGA775 4DDR3 any good



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 29, 2009)

HeY  guys Iam looking to upgrade my acer board wich has no o/c abilities at all, and found a good price on this board in canada GIGABYTE GA-EP45T-UD3LR P45 LGA775 4DDR3.  Can anyone tell me if this will be a decent upgrade for me ?,the price is right and looks like it will do what I need all but I needed m-atx but that type of board does not exist yet or I cannot find it because I want to use all  4 two gig sticks of my ddr3 ram,  thanx for you help also is it safe to say that I will definetly need to reformat my drive after I do this board install or might I get lucky and all will boot up? thanx Dragon


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2009)

I can not help you until you add punctuation, I have no idea what you are trying to say


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 29, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I can not help you until you add punctuation, I have no idea what you are trying to say



wow didnt know puctuation counted on this exam sorry about that, I went back and took abit more time in what I was trying to get across  Dragon


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 29, 2009)

gigabyte makes excellent p45 motherboards


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 29, 2009)

BarbaricSoul said:


> gigabyte makes excellent p45 motherboards



thankyou looks like that will be the way I go, now if it was a m-atx I could keep my same tower but this is the best I will get  again thankyou for you answer!! Dragon


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 29, 2009)

BTW I can get it for $115.00 shipped to my door so I think thats a fairly good price, Just wish I wouldnt need to reformat my drive to do this upgrade Oh and I guess a tower as my tower now is to small m-atx  Dragon


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 29, 2009)

DO NOT! get the ep45"t"-ud3 anything.....  shadedshu

My reason is I heard that the ddr3 p45 motherboards from gigabyte ud3 series cant overclock to well at all. I would suggest getting something other then the ep45"t" anything from gigabyte. If you get lets say a ep45-Ud3p that can take ddr2 then over clocking and hassle free territory is headed your way.


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2009)

DTV DRAGON said:


> wow didnt know puctuation counted on this exam sorry about that, I went back and took abit more time in what I was trying to get across  Dragon



Think about it. Not everyone on this forum knows the English language very well to begin with. Every language in the world consists of grammar, punctuation, spelling, etc. When things are written more legibly it gives an opportunity for everyone to read and understand it better. So if you want people to help you, do them a favor and help them understand your question by writing it as best you can. 

I think that Gigabyte would be a very good upgrade.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 29, 2009)

point taken erocker! but now Iam confused on my choice of gigabyte board, I have ddr3 memory and do not want to start buying ddr2 just to get another model of board, hhmmm desicions decisions  Dragon


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2009)

Hmmm.. Have you thought about possibly going i5 or AM3? You can still get a good amount of money for your processor.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 29, 2009)

nope just upgraded to the q9650 about 5 days ago lol was a huge jump from the q8200,I was hopeing that the board I was looking at would be good as Iam completely new to this new stuff, my last system was a p4 3.0 agp etc.. wich i o/cd to 3.5 but thought it was time to make a jump to something newer,Ill do more investigating on the board I chose before i buy thanx Dragon


----------



## erocker (Nov 29, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128371

How about that one?  *Heh, that's the same one. Looks like a great board.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 29, 2009)

lol yep same board  looks good to me too  Dragon


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128371
> 
> How about that one?  *Heh, that's the same one. Looks like a great board.



I still suggest not purchasing a gigabyte ep45"t" anything board, because ive heard of unstable fsb speeds of 450 and below, and DOA's that people got.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Nov 30, 2009)

ok I ran across this asus board, can you tell me if this might be a better choice. ASUS SKT775 INT X48/ICH9R ATX [P5E3 PRO] and of course its more money ,about $55.00 more  Dragon


----------



## d3fct (Dec 2, 2009)

i had run my 9650 on a ddr2 ud3r, ive owned about 4 of them all in diff rigs, overclock very well, got my 9650 to 4.6 for benches, and 4.4 24/7 stable.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Dec 2, 2009)

d3fct said:


> i had run my 9650 on a ddr2 ud3r, ive owned about 4 of them all in diff rigs, overclock very well, got my 9650 to 4.6 for benches, and 4.4 24/7 stable.



thankyou for that info!! Dragon


----------



## d3fct (Dec 2, 2009)

i also have that mobo up fs, the ud3r that i just had my 9650 in, im now on an asus p5q deluxe, made the switch to crossfire board so i could run sli hack.


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Dec 2, 2009)

3volvedcombat said:


> I still suggest not purchasing a gigabyte ep45"t" anything board, because ive heard of unstable fsb speeds of 450 and below, and DOA's that people got.



Please post links to "what you've heard".


----------



## d3fct (Dec 2, 2009)

not to mention a gigabyte holds the world record for highest fsb.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=798204

EP45T cant suck too bad, seeing as it does hold a world record.


----------



## DTV DRAGON (Dec 4, 2009)

he guys Iam looking at this one as well eVGA nForce 790i SLI FTW Intel LGA775 Motherboard its more money but I still want your opinion on it. thankyou and cant wait to hear what you all think about this evga board  Dragon


----------

